# TiVo app for PC - Windows 10 Apps to seamlessly port from Anadroid / IOS



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I was watching the Microsft Build conference this morning and something caught my eye. 

Microsoft has added support in Visual Studio to allow developers to easily port Android and IOS apps to Windows store apps using the native code base such as Objective C used by Apple.

No telling if TiVo will choose to port their app at that time, but it certainly will be supported once the new protocols are released.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I saw that too. Pretty cool if it actually works as well as they say.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Anything would be better than using tivo.com.


----------

